# Cottage cheese in spain



## Expat-in-spain

Is there anywhere to actually buy cottage cheese? normal consums don't sell it.. neither do carrefour or any other the other main supermarkets? I miss my cottage cheese!


----------



## CroptopMartin

Expat-in-spain said:


> Is there anywhere to actually buy cottage cheese? normal consums don't sell it.. neither do carrefour or any other the other main supermarkets? I miss my cottage cheese!


I have found plain variety in Iceland in Mijas(Fuengirola). 
Also at Supersol at La-Cala-de-Mijas. 
Dare say I'll find it elsewhere too eventually. 
I too miss Tesco and Co-Op varieties, I think someone could make a business from this, given a cow and some grass. 
Martin


----------



## xabiaxica

Expat-in-spain said:


> Is there anywhere to actually buy cottage cheese? normal consums don't sell it.. neither do carrefour or any other the other main supermarkets? I miss my cottage cheese!


I'm sure I've bought it in Mercadona


----------



## thrax

We've bought it from Eroski, SuperSol, SuperCor and Merkydonnerkebab. I don't know why as I don't like it much..


----------



## Alcalaina

I found a Spanish thread about "queso cottage" - look for _requesón_ or _queso fresco_ - _granelado_ or _batido_,

fitness.com - Queso cotagge


----------



## Turtles

Lidl too.


----------

